# 204 ruger



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

I saw a really clean Remington VLS with a 8 x 32 try go scope on it at the local pawn shop. The gun looks brand new and is old enough to not have that crappy bolt lock. Anyone shooting one of these. Just want to know if its finicky or not.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

A buddy of mine has one. Stacks the 32gr hornady loads on top of themselves at 300yds. Have not shot it out past that yet.


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

Have a Savage in 204 not Remington. I absolutely love the round. If you reload you can really jack it up. One of my favorite rounds to play with. I find myself grabbing it whenever I am going hog hunting. Have killed several good sized hogs with it.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Have a Savage in 204 not Remington. I absolutely love the round. If you reload you can really jack it up. One of my favorite rounds to play with. I find myself grabbing it whenever I am going hog hunting. Have killed several good sized hogs with it.

Have one too and really like it, it is the most accurate factory rifle I've ever owned, really likes the 40gn Bergers.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

You guys have any handloads recipes? Trying to find a good one to skin the 32gr vmax bullets.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Chase4556 said:


> You guys have any handloads recipes? Trying to find a good one to skin the 32gr vmax bullets.


.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Have never had any luck at all shooting the light bullets, your experience might be different. My rifle likes 27 Grains of 8208XBR with the 40 GN Berger. This load shoots very well in four rifles I'm familiar with and has killed everything from Picket Pins, to big Old Hawgs. On the hogs it works very well right behind the ear. DRT.


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

Superman70 said:


> I saw a really clean Remington VLS with a 8 x 32 try go scope on it at the local pawn shop. The gun looks brand new and is old enough to not have that crappy bolt lock. Anyone shooting one of these. Just want to know if its finicky or not.


I have that same rifle. Buy it. You wont be disappointed


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

Chase4556 said:


> You guys have any handloads recipes? Trying to find a good one to skin the 32gr vmax bullets.


I don't think this round is very interchangeable. What works in my rifle might not work very good in yours at all. Reason being, a buddy of mine has the exact same model Savage as me and his shoots 40 grain VMax great and mine will not group what so ever. Mine looks like they are tumbling when they hit the target.

With that being said my Savage will drive nails with the 32 grain VMax. I have had very good luck using Varget 27.8 to 28.1 grains. My loads are 27.8 but I have had excellent results all the way through 28.1. At 28.2 it opens up really bad and I didn't really go up anymore than that with the Varget since it opened up so bad.

With my loads of 27.8, a 5 shot group, I will usually get a 1/2 inch MOA with no problem, if I do my part. Me doing my part is usually the hardest part with this round.


----------



## Medic2011 (Dec 13, 2012)

Have the savage 12fv in it, Bull barrel. love the gun. Super flat, Tack driver with almost no change all the way out to 200. Iv tried several off the shelf ammo and worse 100yrd group was 1.5". Fun gun to shoot, and even more to hunt.


----------



## Landman 62 (Dec 2, 2014)

I think you got your answer, but for my 2 cents contribution, the 204 is a very fast and effective round. Particularly for yotes, etc., but some swear by the energy transfer that it will take out any Texas game. Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

My wife picked it up for me last week. Just waiting on my dies bullets and powder to get here to start loading.


----------



## Favre4 (Jun 12, 2014)

I taught trep long ago .204 is the best round on the market for javs hogs and culls if shot in head neck ... Very accurate and can shoot a mile


----------

